# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Ben ik zwanger?

## salabimkim

*Hey ik heb een vraagje* 
*Ik weet niet of ik nou zwanger ben of niet*
*Ik en mn vriend hebbe geen seks gehad maar hij deed zn lul bij mn vagina en we deden (schuivelen) en zn lul was droog {geen voorvocht} maar gelijk na 2 minutjes waren we gestopt en kreeg ik al heel snel vaag gevoel in me buik en na een tijdje was 't weer weg en zo blijft het door gaat het komt en gaat en zo gaat het al dagen lang het komt en gaat steeds weg ik had in de avond wel eventjes diarree  en nogsteeds heeel vaag gevoel in me onderbuikje als ik gegeten heb is t wat minder ben ik nou zwanger of niet HELP ..*

----------


## salabimkim

antwoord aub..  :Frown:

----------


## jij

weleens van een zwangerschapstest gehoord?!

----------


## salabimkim

Ja, maar we hebben t geen eens echt gedaan dus en dit was de eerste keer & ik vind het wel vaag, heeft iemand anders hier nog verstand van ofzo reageer aub -.-

----------


## Gastmoeder

Als je dan zo graag een reactie wil!

Wat ik zo lees wat jullie hebben uitgespookt, kan je daar volgens mij niet zwanger van worden/zijn. 

Toch zou ik je aanraden de volgende keer, ook met deze spelletjes goed uitkijken, want de kans is er wel! Ga niet te ver, of gebruik anders een voorbehoedsmiddel.

----------


## salabimkim

Verder nog iemand die dit ook heeft meegemaakt?

----------


## Petraatje

Was het misschien voor jou de eerste keer dat je sex had???
lijkt eerder op een ontmaagding dan op zwangerschap, dat voel je niet gelijk na de sex !!!!

----------


## salabimkim

JA de eerste keer maar we hebbe t geen eens gedaan t ging alleen erlangs :s

----------


## Petraatje

Dan ga toch maar eens bij de huisarts langs en laat je sexuele voorlichting geven. Als je nu nog niet weet hoe je zwanger raakt en hoe je het kunt voorkomen, ben je misschien nog te jong om al sex te hebben.

----------


## salabimkim

Ben er al langs geweest Mjaa, die zei dat k dus niet zwanger kan raken door zoiets enzo, maargoed  :Smile:  bedankt voor je reacties Petera

----------


## pilvraagjes

Hoe oud ben je Kim?? En dat gevoel zal eerder van de spanning zijn denk ik...

----------


## salabimkim

kben 15

----------


## pilvraagjes

Dan ben je nog best jong... Zorg dat je goed weet waar je mee bezig bent! Geen sex zonder voorbehoedsmiddel. Terugtrekken is niet voorbehoeden. En ook erlangs wrijven, gewoon niet doen zonder bescherming. Dan weet je het altijd zeker, en hoef je je ook geen zorgen te maken. Hoe lang zijn jij en je vriend al samen? Heeft hij al eerder sex gehad? Dan is het namelijk wel aan te raden om een condoom te gebruiken, zodat je ook geen soa kan krijgen.

Voor de toekomst ook, aangezien de meeste relaties die op deze leeftijd beginnen geen stand houden (ik ken wel uitzonderingen), als je met meerdere jongens sex gaat hebben nog; beschem tegen zwangerschap en tegen soa's! Dus pas al je een jongen echt langere tijd kent, en 100% zeker weet dat je hem kan vertrouwen dat hij geen soa's kan hebben kan je (mits je de pil oid) gebruikt zonder condoom sexen. Ook niet zuigen oid zonder condoom. Dan kan je ook een soa krijgen. Hoe staan je ouders hier trouwens tegenover? Sex bedoel ik, want je komt niet echt over of je echt goede voorlichting gehad hebt?

----------


## salabimkim

Oke thnx  :Smile:

----------


## niempjj

Hallo ik heb even een vraagjee aan mensen die verstand hebben van een zwangerschapstest/weleens gedaan hebben... ik heb gister een zwangerschapstest gedaan van de kruidvat een rose verpakking. daarbij moetje te zien krijgen een blauw streepje. dan ben je zwanger. en zoniet ben je niet zwanger.. alleen bij mij kwam t blauwe streepje 9 sec ong licht tevoorschijn en ging daarna weer helemaal weg. ben ik dan zwanger ofniet:S? ho0p dat iemand kan antworden hierop!

----------


## Petraatje

Dan zul je naar alle waarschijnlijkheid niet zwanger zijn, alleen als heel duidelijk het streepje staat en blijft staan ben je zwanger. Vertrouw je het niet, dan doe over een week opnieuw de test.

----------


## niempjj

0keej bedanktt!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Er staat meestal ook bij die tests dat je even een paar minuten moet wachten he. Dus als het heel even verscheen en weer verdween, zal je niet zwanger zijn lijkt me. Maar inderdaad, voor je eigen gemoedsrust kan je nog een test doen...

----------

